# Quel adaptateur pour un deuxième écran sur PowerMac G4 ?



## Sylv (27 Octobre 2005)

Je souhaite connecter un second moniteur sur la carte graphique d'origine de mon PowerPC G4 bi-proc (http://www.apple.com/fr/hardware/powermacg4/specs.html).
J'ai un premier moniteur VGA connecté grâce à l'adaptateur fourni par apple.
*Quel adaptateur me faut-il pour mettre un écran VGA sur le deuxième port ?*

Sur l'apple store j'ai vu 2 références mais ne sait pas laquelle est la bonne si l'une est bonne (ils ne mettent pas d'image de la fiche et j'ai déjà en stock 1 câble qui n'a pas le bon nombre de broches)...

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## elessar (27 Octobre 2005)

Salut, 
si c'est bien le G4 que tu as mis en lien, il s'agit d'un adaptateur VGA-DVI.


----------



## Sylv (14 Juin 2006)

Effectivement, il faut investir dans un adaptateur VGA-DVI.

Après de longues recherches je n'en ai trouvé qu'un sur le marché, produit par Dr Bott.

Cette solution revient cher pour ajouter un moniteur à une carte qui est censée apporter ce confort... c'est bien étudié pour inciter les gens à acheter un moniteur Apple. Mais l'achat de l'adaptateur reste moins cher que l'écran Apple.

Si vous vous lancer dans cet achat et que vous n'êtes pas un pro des ports et des câbles : attention ! Il y a des ports qui se ressemblent mais sont différetns : comptez bien le nombre de picots pour donner cette information au vendeur. Assurez-vous de pouvoir échanger le produit en cas de mauvaise surprise au moment du branchement...
javascript:kk_afficheCommande3('L2N...StzdXIrRFZJK0RyQm90dCslMjgxMTc0MSUyOSZvcnc=')


----------



## JSIT99 (13 Septembre 2008)

Ou l'as tu trouvé ???

Merci

Jerome


----------

